# Mobile SIM on arrival



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Arriving Abu Dhabi next week from UK and will possibly need to use mobile phone soon after arrival.

Have Tesco mobile in the UK so can text/call UK from the airport at a price using credit stuck on there before I leave.

If I want to get hold of a pay as you go SIM to switch to my phone at Abu Dhabi airport what is the best way to go about it. When I last lived there Etisilat was the only option if I remember.

Doesnt necessarily have to be a long term solution but if possible....

Have a 


Ta


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can buy an Etisalat SIM card at the airport. I imagine a Du SIM is also available. These are the only two providers.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

You can buy etisalat sim cards in most of the mobile phone shope/ electronic shops in mall...

however they do not have any outlet in abu dhabi airport...
Outlets 

you have an option of Wasel (prepaid card) or Ahlan (visitors package... i find it expensive)

Wasel - Prepaid Mobile

Do not buy DU simcard in abu dhabi... you will either find a network problem or you will not get the upload e vouchers easily in suburb area....

If you find people say 'DU' what Do... we only know etisalat.... do not be shocked....
however du is cheaper than etisalat for local calls...

Etisalat is competitive over du on international calls


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

DU should by now be more popular in Abu Dhabi too and its network is improving by the day. due to its per second billing and bonus on recharge it seems to be gaining popularity.Network wise Etisalat is still very strong even in areas far away from city. both can be recharged using your credit card on their respective websites if you have trouble getting recharge cards around where you live.


----------

